# "r" - Aussprache, insbes. auch "-er"



## cyanista

_Von hier abgespalten._


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Actually, the "r" is the greatest problem for me, for exactly the reasons I just gave. If there is only one, no problem. If there are many in a row, I begin to sound as if I have a serious stutter


Ich kenn' das Problem. Aber "erinnere" hat kein doppeltes "r" und wird "ea_innere" ausgesprochen (jedenfalls sollte es so ausgesprochen werden).


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich kenn' das Problem. Aber "erinnere" hat kein doppeltes "r" und wird "ea_innere" ausgesprochen (jedenfalls sollte es so ausgesprochen werden).


Sorry. Typo—it should be "erinnere". However, my point is that I have trouble pronouncing the word, and the number of consonants has nothing to do with my problem. 

Gaer


----------



## WERWOLF

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich kenn' das Problem. Aber "erinnere" hat kein doppeltes "r" und wird "ea_innere" ausgesprochen (jedenfalls sollte es so ausgesprochen werden).



Das stimmt nicht: Es wird ein Zäpfchen-R ausgesprochen. Es ist kein R wie in "er". Es hat nur eine bißchen andere Qualität. Auch das phonetische Zeichen ist anders.


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich kenn' das Problem. Aber "erinnere" hat kein doppeltes "r" und wird "ea_innere" ausgesprochen (jedenfalls sollte es so ausgesprochen werden).



Richtig, das ist ein häufiges Problem von Deutsch-Schülern. Sehr viele geschriebene R werden gar nicht ausgesprochen und vieles wäre viel einfacher, wenn dies auch gezielt so unterrichtet werden würde.

Bier, Tier, Tiger enthalten z.B. gar kein gesprochenes -r.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

gaer said:
			
		

> Sorry. Typo—it should be "erinnere". However, my point is that I have trouble pronouncing the word, and the number of consonants has nothing to do with my problem.
> 
> Gaer



Aber wo soll das Problem dann liegen, wenn der Laut weg ist? (Werwolf bestreitet zwar meine Behauptung, aber ich höre auch bei _Leo_ keinen Vibranten).


----------



## WERWOLF

Der Laut ist aber nicht weg. Ebenso, wie es zwei verschiedene ch gibt, gibt es etwa 2 bzw. 3 R-Laute. 

Im Regen ist ein anderer Laut als in für oder er. Außerdem viele Deutsche sprechen ein älteres gerolltes R aus, was kein Fehler ist. Das Zäpfchen-R hat sich im Laufe der Zeit verbreitet und es überwiegt.


----------



## cyanista

Gaer, auf dieser Seite kannst du hören, wie "erinnern" ausgesprochen wird. ("German" wählen und das Wort in das Textfeld eintippen.) Könntest du es machen und uns sagen, ob es deinen Vorstellungen entsprach?

EDIT: Genau, Werwolf, der *schwierige* Laut ist weg.


----------



## Kajjo

Eine sehr gute Aussprache bietet diese Seite. Dort "r" wählen und die Beispiele mit "Meer - jünger - clever" anhören.

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich hoffe, du willst nicht mit englischer Aussprache deutscher Wörter argumentieren. Es ist offensichtlich, es wird von keinem Deutschen gesprochen. Die ertönte Aussprache des Wortes ist falsch. Diese Antwort bezieh sich auf cyanista.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Der Laut ist aber nicht weg. Ebenso, wie es zwei verschiedene ch gibt, gibt es etwa 2 bzw. 3 R-Laute.
> 
> Im Regen ist ein anderer Laut als in für oder er. Außerdem viele Deutsche sprechen ein älteres gerolltes R aus, was kein Fehler ist. Das Zäpfchen-R hat sich im Laufe der Zeit verbreitet und es überwiegt.



Du hast recht, daß es mehrere R-Laute gibt. Die Endsilben -er und -ier werden aber als Diphthong oder vokalisches R gesprochen, also ohne Zäpchen-R und ohne rollendes R. Nur bei gewollter Überbetonung wird ein hörbares R gesprochen.

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

"Jünger" wird auf der Seite von Kajjo so ausgesprochen, wie ich es nie von Deutschen gehört habe. Komisch.


----------



## cyanista

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, du willst nicht mit englischer Aussprache deutscher Wörter argumentieren. Es ist offensichtlich, es wird von keinem Deutschen gesprochen. Die ertönte Aussprache des Wortes ist falsch.





			
				WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "Jünger" wird auf der Seite von Kajjo so ausgesprochen, wie ich es nie von Deutschen gehört habe. Komisch.



Man kann eben nicht alles wissen, Werwolf. Verzeihung, aber in Sachen Aussprache warte ich lieber auf die Meinung der Muttersprachler.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich weiß nicht alles, aber dieses auf jeden Fall. Dazu brauch ich nicht Muttersprachler zu sein. Aber warte ruhig ab. Ich höre Deutsch fast 20 Jahre, fast jeden Tag, kann ORF I, II und das Erste verfolgen. Mein Gehör ist ausgezeichnet.


----------



## WERWOLF

we are talking about the pronunciation of "jünger" in the example on the side linked by kajjo. For me it sounds horribly.


----------



## Kajjo

Werwolf:
It sounds a little bit slow and over-pronounced, but the r-sound is fine. Do you like how "Meer" is pronounced?

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Gaer, auf dieser Seite kannst du hören, wie "erinnern" ausgesprochen wird. ("German" wählen und das Wort in das Textfeld eintippen.) Könntest du es machen und uns sagen, ob es deinen Vorstellungen entsprach?
> 
> EDIT: Genau, Werwolf, der *schwierige* Laut ist weg.


It sounds exactly as I've always heard it! These sites are highly useful though. I wish they have been around when I started.

When I attempt to say this word and many others, there are slight "bumps" or "pauses" where they don't belong. I think it's more because I don't use the muscles. 

Gaer


----------



## Sidjanga

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "Jünger" wird auf der Seite von Kajjo so ausgesprochen, wie ich es nie von Deutschen gehört habe. Komisch.


Hallo miteinander!

Ich stimme mit Kajjo vollkommen darin überein, dass die Aussprachebeispiele auf der Seite exzellent sind und "sehr deutsch" ausgesprochen werden. Wie Kajjo auch schon erwähnt hat, wird das Wort "jünger" etwas gedeht gesprochen -damit man die Silben besser unterscheiden kann, was ja auch sehr sinnvoll ist für jemanden, der die Sprache lernen will. Aber dadurch wird die Aussprache der Laute an sich nicht falsch, auch wenn man das Wort in der gesprochenen Sprache nicht wirklich so langsam ausspricht. Alles was sich bei der schnelleren Aussprache leicht ändert, ist der e-laut, der dann zum Schwa-Laut wird, am "r" ändert das aber überhaupt nichts.


----------



## cyanista

Aber was ist mit "e*r*innern"? Oder "e*r*ahnen"? Oder "ve*r*achten"? Haben sie das gleiche "r" wie im "Meer"?


----------



## Sidjanga

cyanista said:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit "e*r*innern"? Oder "e*r*ahnen"? Oder "ve*r*achten"? Haben sie das gleiche "r" wie im "Meer"?


Hallo cyanista!

Ja, in allen Silben, die auf "r" (Buchstabe) enden -egal ob mitten im Wort oder am Ende- gleichen sich die "r-Laute" sehr, und werden eher "ea" gesprochen. Daher gleicht das "r" am Ende jeder Silbe eher einem Vocal, und vor dem nächsten Vocal kommt zur Trennung der sogenannte "Glottal Stop", ein kleiner, von den wenigsten Muttersprachlern bewusst wahrgenommener "Knacklaut", der durch kurzen Verschluss und plötzliches Wiederöffnen der Stimmlippen zustande kommt (vea-`áchten, ea-`áhnen; die Akzente auf den As deuten die Betonung an).

Ich hoffe, dich nicht ganz verwirrt zu haben, höre dir vielleicht die Beispiele auf der Seite an, die Kajjo empfohlen hat, die sind sehr gut.

Ciao


----------



## cyanista

Vielen Dank Sigianga 

Nein, du hast mich nicht verwirrt, im Gegenteil, du hast bestätigt, was ich schon im Post 1 gesagt habe und was Herr Werwolf dann bestritten hat.



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Aber "erinnere" hat kein doppeltes "r" und wird "ea_innere" ausgesprochen.



Danke nochmals für deine ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## cyanista

Gaer: 

Es bleibt mir leider verborgen, was genau an der Aussprache von "erinnern" für dich ein Problem darstellt. 


Wir müssen das Thema nicht unbedingt weiter verfolgen! 
Sorry if I'm being anal.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bitte, es freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
(entschuldige bitte meine schreckliche Rechtschreibung in den beiden anderen Posts  , ich habe soeben gesehen, dass mir in der Eile einige sehr unschöne Fehler unterlaufen waren..., jetzt sehen sie aber besser aus  )


----------



## gaer

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hallo cyanista!
> 
> Ja, in allen Silben, die auf "r" (Buchstabe) enden -egal ob mitten im Wort oder am Ende- gleichen sich die "r-Laute" sehr, und werden eher "ea" gesprochen. Daher gleicht das "r" am Ende jeder Silbe eher einem Vocal, und vor dem nächsten Vocal kommt zur Trennung der sogenannte "Glottal Stop", ein kleiner, von den wenigsten Muttersprachlern bewusst wahrgenommener "Knacklaut", der durch kurzen Verschluss und plötzliches Wiederöffnen der Stimmlippen zustande kommt (vea-`áchten, ea-`áhnen; die Akzente auf den As deuten die Betonung an).
> 
> This "glottal stop" is EXACTLY what causes me to stumble or pause. I hear it, but I can't reproduce it at full speed.
> 
> There are things I can't say in English, by the way. It is absolutely impossible for me to say to my students. "*When we review* this next week, I'll show you some other tips."
> 
> Even announcers stumble over certain phrases and avoid them. There is a street near us called "Pine Island Road". For years I stammered everytime I tried to say this name. Finally, I realized that "Pie Nyland" not only works, it is the way the name is actually said.
> 
> I don't have a large problem saying "erinnere". It is combining it with other words. "Ich erinnere mich" causes me to stumble because of two words ending in "ch" added to a word with two "er" sounds. The exact manner in which words glide from one to the next and so forth is impossible to put into words, but I'm sure you all know that we do this effortlessly in our mother tongue, while few master doing the same thing in a second language unless they begin very early, usually before puberty.
> 
> Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit "e*r*innern"? Oder "e*r*ahnen"? Oder "ve*r*achten"? Haben sie das gleiche "r" wie im "Meer"?


 
Hm, jetzt mache ich es noch komplizierter:

Das Wort "erinnern" habe ich schon öfters mit einem Zäpfchen-R vor dem "i" gehört, obwohl ich es immer für falsch gehalten habe. In anderen Wörtern wie "erahnen", "verachten", unterordnen" wird das jeweils erste R als offener Vokal wir in "Meer" gesprochen.

Vielleicht hängt es irgendwie mit der Artikulation des "er" zusammen, dass manche die Silbe binden wollen statt einen Knacklaut (= ?) zu sprechen:

?ea'?inean
?e'Rinean

Wenn ich es schnell sage, hört man davon sowieso nur noch "a-innarn". 

Ich muss den anderen übrigens zustimmen, Werwolf, dass die Aussprachen der jeweiligen Seiten sehr deutsch und dialektfrei klingen.


----------

